# Finding Jumbo Sized Mountboard



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,
Just wondering if anyone knows where I can source/buy jumbo sized mount board, preferably in central Portugal (near Gois/Coimbra), but interested in any possibilities, including Lisbon and Porto.

We need to find a board which is at least 30 x 48 inches.

Thanks, hope someone out there can help.

Noni & Kepa


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What do mean by mount board? pin board or to mount a picture or a surround, if it's the second there's a really good framer in Lousa in the square behind the old municipal market or artists supply in book store just below Camara

If it's the first possibly LeRoy Merlin Coimbra.


----------



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

We are looking for mount board, the kind used for framing images.
Have already tried framers in Lousa, but they can't offer in the size we are looking for, also been in the book shop, but again, the boards are not large enough.
Maybe we will find something in Coimbra..

Many thanks for you help.
Noni and Kepa


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try online, you might come up with a Portuguese outlet, Daler Rowney produce 60" X 40" and believe they have a supplier north of Lisbon


----------



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks again for your assistance, found the store, no on-line shop, but will try giving them a call and see if they have anything in stock.
Best wishes
Noni


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Staples have a good stock.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Staples have a good stock.


and there's one at Coimbra


----------



## noni n kepa (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, planning on going to Coimbra on Monday on a mission, will definitely put on my list of places to try. Was let down by a company last week who guaranteed delivery, sourcing materials on a short time scale is rather hectic, you have both been very helpful.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a good art shop at Dolce Vita shopping centre and another in the lane opposite Mosteiro de Santa Cruz


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also look at the Chinese shops some of the larger ones have a good stock of very large canvases


----------

